# Evangelion 1.11 Captures (Some nudity)



## Wicked Daze (Mar 11, 2010)

These are just some samples from the new Blu Ray Evangelion 1.11 remaster. Obviously my capturing capabilities on such a scale will not express anything close to how it appears on a HD TV, but I think that just shows how good it actually looks.


----------

